# Advice on not eating



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'd let her eat what she wants to eat.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I would home cook if she won't eat. When Bonnie and Clyde got older, I'd make a crock pot with Chicken, sweet potatoes, rice and carrots. I would also scramble egg when they were very picky, I am sorry you girl won't eat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I poured chicken broth on any food, the smell is very strong. I also fed canned pedigree, it was stinky. Then when there was nothing else I hand fed. We eat a lot of salmon, so they get that when they are old. Think smelly food when they can't see well.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I'm sorry your girl isn't eating. I went through this recently with my lab that passed. It got to a point where she only wanted to eat chicken and tripe and that's what we gave her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Has the vet run a barium test?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not eating properly and loosing such a large amount of weight is not a good sign. I went thru this back in 03' with my 13 year old golden. He too lost much control of his hind quarters and began splaying. After four days of eating virtually nothing, yet drinking water fine, I knew it was time. Sometimes there are decisions to be made and they are never easy. I understand where you are right now, I've been there many times myself.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Lupita, a border collie mix we used to have, didn't eat very well when she got old. Once we put water on her kibble and cut her canned food into little pieces, it got better. Apparently the arthritis in her jaws made dry kibble and huge chunks of canned food too painful to eat. Before this started, she only wanted to eat after having completed several commands because her food just wasn't that tasty (she was on prescription diet due to her pancreatitis).

Drifter stop eating at all in his last week. He technically ate ~3 treats and about a teaspoon of peanut butter, but wasn't particularly interested in those and soon refused to eat even that much. it's still not very clear to me exactly why that happened. He threw up 30-50 times on that Monday. He always drank a lot, but drank ridiculous amounts that day and couldn't keep it down. He still wanted the dinner that the vet told me to give. Then he had a seizure the next morning, and he stopped eating. My vet said he probably had brain cancer and gave him daily shots to reduce the pressure on his brain. She said he might not have an appetite because he could feel dizzy/light-headed and thus nauseous. I gave him until the following Sunday to show any interest in living. When he didn't, I called the the vet to put him out of his misery. Seeing him not eat was heart-breaking. One day he was jumping up and down with joy when it was time for his kibble (even though he had lost a lot of muscle and had pain medication couldn't control); the next he didn't eat all.

Anyway, that was probably more on Drifter than you really wanted to hear about. My point is that sometimes not eating can be fixed fairly simply by making food easier to eat or more tasty, and other times it can be something really serious. Since your vet hasn't found anything wrong and she still like treats, I'm guessing she'd eat more if you tried feeding something else or made food more exciting. That's just my guess, though; I'm not a vet or anything.


----------

